# Take away Recipes



## sentiant (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi peeps im a newbie here  

I was a wondering if anyone out there could reveal the takeaway recipes for the Singapore Fried Rice Noodles as found in high street take aways.  I want one that realy replicates a chinese takeaway.

Why where at it why not post your favourite takeaway recipes here.

Cheers in advance to any help i get.


----------



## laura_holmes (Nov 3, 2006)

I found this recipe, hope it was what you were looking for ,


http://www.pepperfool.com/recipes/risag/singapore_noodle.html


----------



## sentiant (Nov 3, 2006)

I love you, you beeeaaauuuty.

I worked out a recipe years ago just from eating takeaways but alas i forgot and lost it.  This however looks really good to what i can remember.

Thank you, 
Thank you, 
Thank you, 
Thank you, 
Thank you,


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 3, 2006)

For the soy sauce, try to find "ketjap", Indonesian version of soy sauce.  It is much milder and less strident than the Japanese style soy sauce that is commonly known as "soy sauce".
If ketjap is unavailable, use a little less of the regular soy sauce, or try teriyaki sauce.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sentiant, hi and welcome to DC.  The Singapore Fried Rice Noodle takeaway recipe you have in mind obviously is not what I call authentic recipe from my own hometown.  There are various types of fried 'Bee Hoon' (vermicelli) ranging from the dry to the wet versions.

By 'dry' I refer to vermicelli prepared with bean sprouts, shredded carrots, prawns and eggs seasoned with light soya sauce and sesame oil.  For the 'wet' type, the vermicelli and bean sprouts are cooked separately and a fairly thick sauce made up of chicken/prawn stock, fish slices, prawns, squids, meat and Chinese cabbage is then poured over it.  Leeks are never used in these concoctions.  You may if you like, replace bean sprouts with shredded cabbage.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2006)

Boufa06 - that sounds very similar to what I frequently order from one of our local Chinese restaurants.  It's called "Singapore Noodles", & is very spicy/hot, & with a nicely-flavored tumeric curry powder.  Consists of vermicelli/Angel Hair noodles with different chopped oriental vegetables, small shrimp, diced chicken, & diced roast pork.  It's definitely one of my favorites, although obviously not as good as what your homemade version must be!!! Do you have a specific recipe for your version, or do you just play it by ear?


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 6, 2006)

BreezyCooking, I have cooked Singapore Fried Bee Hoon numerous times for gatherings of relatives and friends and so have not bothered to put the recipe down on paper.  Since you asked for it, I will try to guesstimate for you.  So here goes:

SINGAPORE FRIED BEE HOON (VERMICELLI)

Ingredients:
1 packet (200gm) dried vermicelli
2 cups bean sprouts
2 carrots, shredded
3 cloves garlic, chopped
200gm prawns, peeled and deveined
2 eggs, lightly beaten with 1/2 tsp soya sauce
2 tbsps sesame oil
Light soya sauce
Vegetable oil
Pepper

Method:

Soak vermicelli in boiling water until it softens.  Drain and set aside.

Heat vegetable oil in a wok/frying pan and scramble beaten egg.  Dish it out onto a plate and set aside.  Add a little oil and fry the prawns until they turn pinkish.  Transfer to another plate.  Add more oil and when hot, saute garlic before adding carrots and bean sprouts.  Stir-fry for awhile, then add vermicelli, soya sauce, pepper, sesame oil, mix thoroughly and continue frying until well cooked.  Before dishing out, add the cooked prawns and eggs.

Serves 2-3 persons


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2006)

MANY THANKS Boufa - I can't wait to try it.  I'm thinking that your "dried vermicelli" are the rice noodles, rather than the Italian Angel Hair pasta?  Otherwise you wouldn't be soaking them - lol!!!

Anyway, this sounds positively delicious - can't wait to try it.  And I do have rice noodles in the pantry, although I'm not sure if they're the fine ones or not.

But again - you're a peach to post this for me!!!!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 6, 2006)

BreezyCooking, I haven't the faintest idea what Angel Hair pasta is but it could be egg noodles you are referring to.  There are many types of Chinese pasta - flat thin rice noodles, thick rice vermicelli, fine rice vermicelli, egg noodles (fine and thick) etc. for different types of dishes. They are used both in soups and stir-fry with vegetables.


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello sentiant and welcome to DC.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 6, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> BreezyCooking, I haven't the faintest idea what Angel Hair pasta is but it could be egg noodles you are referring to. There are many types of Chinese pasta - flat thin rice noodles, thick rice vermicelli, fine rice vermicelli, egg noodles (fine and thick) etc. for different types of dishes. They are used both in soups and stir-fry with vegetables.


 
Breezy - AngelHair would work, because it's very fine pasta, but I'd urge you to go to a Chinese or Oriental supermarket and find the authentic noodles. They're  quite amazing, and definitely different from "pasta". Believe me - once you've tried it, you'll be addicted!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes Boufa - "Angel Hair" pasta would be egg noodles, versus fine rice vermicelli noodles.  Same thickness - different noodle ingredients.


----------



## sentiant (Nov 10, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome people  

As for boufa06 saying about not using leeks, i aggree i normally have it with spring onions thrown in afterward,  leeks would have to much flavor for my liking.  I will try both of these recipes out asap.  Thank you every one, ill let you know how i get on. 

   

Its Cooking time.....


----------

